# Pacemaker programming



## jenp2005 (Oct 4, 2010)

Is there a professional component to 93280 (Dual lead pacer)?  Would I use a 26 modifier for this code?
Thanks,
Jen


----------



## Jess1125 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes, code 93280 can be split into technical/professional components. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## jenp2005 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks!!!


----------

